# follow on from lady below's aptamil question...



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

A mother of twins wrote to you a couple of posts below re: making up bottles of milk and as a result I realised that I might have been doing something wrong!! 

We also have twins and tried to find the quickest and easiest way to get through the feeds at night and as a result we used to fill a kettle in our room and boil it at the start of the night and then just simply warm it by clicking the button on for a number of seconds for each feed...    could we have done our little babies any damage by doing this?  It was never something we were advised against doing...

... also, to the lady who wrote the post, just in case she happens to read this one, we got to the point where we were so sleep deprived that we thought "will this ever end" and it was starting to get a struggle to cope.... then it just does get better... firstly because you get yourself into a kind of routine and then the babies will start to sleep longer between feeds etc - ours are now 5.5 months old and sleep through the night between 11 and 13 hrs!!!  Now I'm just exhausted from entertaining them during the day lol

Thanks,

BettySpaghetti x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't realise you could not reply to posts on the H/V thread, but wanted to add my two cents for the two ladies wondering about preparing the formula... I boil the kettle last thing at night, pour it in a hot water flask , pour the powder milk in one of those divided containers, and take them all upstairs along with a bottle. i have found this is much easier and faster for me to do although I don't need to give DD a feed usually until 6.30 am, after she goes to sleep at night-but the water has still been kept nice and warm in the flask. If the water in the flask is too hot, I mix it half and half with either Evian bottled water or cooled boiled water to get the right temperature.

Sorry for the long winded , possibly useless post


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Im sure you wont have done your babies any harm its just not ideal to keep reboiling water. I would suggest that you avoid doing this...instead boil the water...let it cool then add the water to your sterile bottles. Seal then heat up as each bottle as needed.

The lady who you have responded to may not pick up your message, so you could PM her  

jxx


----------

